# Pet Superstores in Paphos



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Evening all,

Are there any Pet Superstores or very large pet stores located in Paphos?

My cat will be arriving in the next few days from Serbia, so I need to go and buy various bits and pieces.

Thanks
Zach


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

In Debenhams by the roundabout. At the back is Super Home Centre. They have a very large area of pet foods and supplies.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Are there any Pet Superstores or very large pet stores located in Paphos?
> 
> ...


We always use Petz Stuff in Chloraka or Episkopi. He has a lot, good prices and most imported from UK

Have both web and FB


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

expatme said:


> In Debenhams by the roundabout. At the back is Super Home Centre. They have a very large area of pet foods and supplies.


Do they have things like litter trays, cat beds, pet carriers, etc too?

I have seen Debenhams and Super Home Centre so I know exactly where it is


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Petz stuff has everything you need or there is one in Yeroskipou. Second one on the left as you go out towards the airport (Don't go in the first its awful.)

Super home centre only has a small range.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I see two addresses for Petz Stuff:

105, Eleftherias Avenue, Chlorakas 8220
23, Nikou Georgiou Street, Episkopi 4620

The one in Chlorakas seems closest to me. 

You said one of them is awful Veronica?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Stop looking up addresses and go where the recommendations are.

Superhome is to be avoided in my opinion. They are lacking in quality for their products.

There are pet stores all over the place but no superstores which you don't need anyway.

You really must open your eyes when you drive about !!!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> I see two addresses for Petz Stuff:
> 
> 105, Eleftherias Avenue, Chlorakas 8220
> 23, Nikou Georgiou Street, Episkopi 4620
> ...


One of the shops in Yeroskipou, the first one you come on the left. They have animals for sale which are kept in poor conditions. This is not Petz Stuff, neither is the second one in Yeroskipou which is decent. That is much closer for you than Chlorakas.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I believe the store Veronica is talking about is called Shampooch run by a very helpful, trustworthy lady.

Just turn left at the Debenhams roundabout and drive along the B6 keeping your eyes open and you will see it on the left.

Really you will. It is there unlike Smart which keeps on hiding !

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Stop looking up addresses and go where the recommendations are.


I'm not even allowed to look up an address FOR one of the recommendations? 

Sorry daddy!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Veronica said:


> That is much closer for you than Chlorakas.


OK thanks!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I'm not even allowed to look up an address FOR one of the recommendations?
> 
> Sorry daddy!


Petz Stuff has two shops. The one in Chloraka is the headshop. Episkopi is smaller and mainly for the people on the base in Episkopi


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> Do they have things like litter trays, cat beds, pet carriers, etc too?
> 
> I have seen Debenhams and Super Home Centre so I know exactly where it is



Yes they have these items


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

When we looked after our abandoned kitten, I went to Petz Stuff in Chlorakas and got everything I needed, guy was very helpful as I had never had a cat before. They had all you will require: litter trays, carriers, toys, food etc.

Cheapest place for cat litter was Cycleband!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Petz Stuff is great for any items you need and D&N vets on mesogi road are very good, have good stuff as well, but are a bit costly. 

We feed our cats raw heart and liver, as well as some dry food every now and then. They supplement themselves with whatever they catch outside (they are currently tormenting a lizard) and decide to eat. We brought a "Cat Genie" with us from the UK, but since they are now mostly outside cats, it doesn't see much use...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Shampooch are good as recommended earlier based in Gerroskippou, they are closed Wed and Sunday as they have a stall at the duckpond market. There is a pet section in Jumbo too which has food/beds etc. At the moment any pet stores are aimed at the expats due to Cyprus not having the same interest shall we say in their pets hence limited availability!


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

And good luck with finding a decent vet.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

hiatusxenia said:


> And good luck with finding a decent vet.


Would you please explain your comment?

There are many vets in Paphos and although we all have our preferences I haven't heard a general badmouthing of any of them.

We used D&N for a long time satisfactorily only moving when we felt a concern regarding diagnosis. We moved to Cyvets who were excellent with very impressive in-house facilities and an extremely caring attitude always explaining everything to us.

My wife also assures me that the vets here are cheaper than in the UK especially London.

Pete


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

There is another good vet, in Konia, Dr Arris Fettas, just off the main road and opposite the bakery. We take our cat there when necessary and he is very reasonable too.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

H&S said:


> There is another good vet, in Konia, Dr Arris Fettas, just off the main road and opposite the bakery. We take our cat there when necessary and he is very reasonable too.


Seems pretty local to me! I'll probably end up using him when my cat needs a vet!


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

When does your cat arrive Zach?
We were at Dr Aris yesterday - straight in with no appointment, booster jab given, cat checked all over, worm tablet bought. All for €22, excellent!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

She arrived a few days ago. Trying to get her settled at the moment. Shes already explored the house, but at the moment she is peeing and pooing everywhere except in her litter tray. I have no idea what her problem is :/

I am thinking it might be the litter itself, so I am going to pick up a different brand tomorrow.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> at the moment she is peeing and pooing everywhere except in her litter tray. I have no idea what her problem is :/


Stress....




zach21uk said:


> I am going to pick up a different brand tomorrow.


Carrefour and Home Center do a very good litter called "Magic Sand" that we use when the Cat Genie isn't working. However, we have now managed to train them a new method called "Neighbors" where they go do their business in the garden of a particularly annoying neighbor 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> However, we have now managed to train them a new method called "Neighbors" where they go do their business in the garden of a particularly annoying neighbor


Hahahahahahahahahaha. Sounds like a good method when needed. Thankfully all my neighbours seem okay right now!

I bought a new sand at the store this morning and have loaded it into her litter tray. Will see if it helps.


----------

